

Do academics exaggerate startup risk and belittle creativity for their own benefit? - amichail

Having people succeed on their own without a university education is definitely not something academics want.<p>And so it seems only reasonable that they would exaggerate startup risk and belittle the creativity involved for their own benefit.<p>In this sense, for academics to succeed, their students have to fail.
======
scott_s
My adviser is on sabbatical working on a startup. Three other professors in my
department have done something similar.

------
menloparkbum
I've not noticed this at all. Your rhetorical questions are getting weirder
and more tedious.

